# A few pictures of your wood forced air heating systems.



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2011)

I got a thread started on here about pictures of our wood boiler systems. Should of just had it for all central wood heating systems. Oh well. I would also like to see pictures of all of your wood forced air heating systems. Hope you guys will show them off. I am very interested in seeing them. Especially with at least one picture of a fire burning in them. Cool to have pictures of a lot of systems in one place. Thanks in advance.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a video of ours. I will also post some pics.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 13, 2011)

Need Pics of fire burning.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31660/


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 13, 2011)

Need Pics of fire burning.

Nice set up Charlie. Where is the fire. :grrr: You mentioned fire Charlie and I don't see one. Now I am going through withdrawel syndrome.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice set up Laynes. I can't watch youtube on this computer!  hh: You guys are killin me here!  :lol: Fire withdrawel.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 21, 2012)

I see there are new members and systems so I thought I would bring this thread up again. I would like to see any pics of wood forced air systems. I like pics of systems and stories of your systems, installs, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2013)

Slowly getting more pics of boiler systems in my boiler systems thread. Thanks guys. I know there has to be more wood burning forced air systems out there. Let's see them.


----------



## mustash29 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brand new Englander 28-3500, dumped locally (for now, central A/C eventually).

Install / mod thread: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-28-3500-furnace-install-mods.102100/


----------



## Yagminas Masonry and Wood-heat (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my main heater...just installed in time for winter. 20kw element installed for back-up.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice mustash29! Sorry about that question in the other thread about what you burn at home with.  I forgot to attach my head that hour I was awake.  How do you like the heat that baby is throwing so far? That looks like a big one. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 4, 2013)

Yagminas. I like that Caddy. How much are you heating with that? Where does you element go that backs it up?


----------



## Yagminas Masonry and Wood-heat (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Gasifier! I'm barely heating a 2500+ square foot farm house. 1/2 is 120 years old, 1/2 is 70's construction. Furnace is awesome! I just need to seal up some air leaks and do some insulating to be cozy all night. I like the placement of the coil...doesn't cook away sitting on top. I hope I don't have to use it much....$$$
Kevin


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah get those leaks sealed up, makes a huge difference. Our home is also an old farmhouse. Its a 2400 sf Victorian that's 150+ years old. It's well insulated, but a little drafty. Our furnace doesn't have a problem keeping up, actually the propane furnace is shut off. When I look at our home and the firebox on our furnace, it still amazes me. I always like seeing other users of the Caddy on here. There's a few of us, enjoy your new furnace.


----------



## brokenknee (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is mine, an old Norther leader manufacture date 09/14/1983. As far as I know this company is no longer in business. Furnace is located in separate room that is attached to the garage. Heat is then delivered through duct work that runs in the attic. It has no problem heating my 1,200 square foot slab house. I burn about 8 to 10 FULL cords a year.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool brokenknee. Thanks for posting the system?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2013)

Any new forced air systems to add to this thread. Some nice systems here guys. They make me miss my glass door. I am going to hook that Pacific Energy wood stove up no matter what! It can still function as back up and for aesthetic fire purposes!


----------



## Spinny (Dec 18, 2013)

*****COPYING THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD*****

Hitzer wood/coal furnace with 4 ton Geo.

4 Zones: Basement - 1st Floor - Second Floor - Bonus Room (550 sq ft) Each has its own stat.

Normally geothermal units run off 3 stages depending on the temp difference between the desired temp and actual.

1st stage geo (+/- 1 degree)
2nd stage geo (+/- 2 degrees)
Emergency Strip Heat (Kicks in after 2 degree difference)

I have a toggle switch that accommodates the wood furnace and changes the stages. I just flip the switch during times that I'm burning wood.

1st stage wood (+/- 1 degree)
2 stage geo (+/- 2 degrees)
3rd stage geo (Kicks in after 2 degree difference)

This is sweet because if its too cold and the wood cant keep up the geo helps out. (Not likely with the insulation I've got) Also nice if you are burning and the fire burns down to low or goes out the geo will kick in and you'll never know the difference.

Blower on wood furnace is wired together with blower on geo so that once the fire starts both blowers kick on together.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 18, 2013)

AUTOMATING WOOD IS DANGEROUS! ONLY ALLOW A SEASONED PROFESSIONAL TO INSTALL A SYSTEM LIKE THIS! THERE ARE KEY SAFETY FEATURES THAT MUST EXIST TO OPERATE SAFELY!

If power goes off the motor that opens/closes the damper is spring driven and will automatically close when no power is present. There are also air sensors on the geo plenum that will close the damper should the air temp reach x temperature.

Bi-coil stat triggers blowers to kick on. Bi-metal coil expands inside and triggers it.

When the stat calls for heat the zone panel tells the small motor at the top of the picture to raise. This opens the damper at the bottom of the chain. When stats are satisfied the motor lowers the damper. (if all stats are satisfied the damper closes but the zone dampers all open and it blows air to the whole house.)

This system only works well on cold days. There is always some air getting to the fire so it doesn't smolder through holes on front of stove. This works great with the geo because the geo is so cheap to run during mild weather it isn't worth it to waste the wood.

4th pic is of the duct damper each zone has.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish I had a caddy instead of this hitzer. I got the hitzer for $1100 but it doesn't have any secondary burn.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice Spinny. I know nothing of Geo Thermal. I have heard it is nice, but know nothing about it. So it extracts the heat out of the ground water and returns it to the ground a little cooler? Did I hear that it only has to draw about 10 difference from temp water comes out of the ground?


----------



## Spinny (Dec 19, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Nice Spinny. I know nothing of Geo Thermal. I have heard it is nice, but know nothing about it. So it extracts the heat out of the ground water and returns it to the ground a little cooler? Did I hear that it only has to draw about 10 difference from temp water comes out of the ground?



The bad thing about geothermal is it makes it almost not worth burning wood, from a financial standpoint only of course. Most people I know with a geo only see their electric bill rise $100 during the 4 coldest months hear in Indiana. If I didn't enjoy doing it, it wouldn't be a big deal to just let the geo heat the house. They are very efficient. Geothermal systems really shine in the summer. It is very cheap to cool your house and make it as cold as you want. 

Upfront cost is high. The main reason I put the geo in was because of the 30% tax rebate.


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 19, 2013)

Old Furnace 10 cords per year just burning afternoons and evenings.


New one is going to burn about 5 cords burning 24 hours a day through the winter months!


New install.


First Fire .


First smoke up the new chimney!


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 19, 2013)

Furnace brochure.

http://ardentenergy.ca/pdf/brochure.pdf


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 20, 2013)

The original 1940 Sunbeam coal furnace. It was long ago converted to $$oil$$



	

		
			
		

		
	
The newly installed Yukon


	

		
			
		

		
	
8" x 30' insulated Flex King liner going in. It sure helps to have neighbors with big toys!


	

		
			
		

		
	
This is the best I can do for a fire view. I had no view at all until I added this viewing port. I just hated opening the door just to see how things were coming along!


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 23, 2013)

What a crazy way to install a liner.  Hey whatever works


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 23, 2013)

Steep roof, crappy access to chimney, easy access to Gradall! 
And as I'm sure you are aware, a 8" x 30' insulated FKP liner is more than a _little_._.._awkward to handle!


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess I am more jealous that I never had the opportunity to use a lift like that to lift the liner for me.  I know that liner wasn't the lightest either.


----------



## Woodman37 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Gasifier (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice set up there Woodman37. How long have you had it? Do you have your wood seasoned well? What type of wood do you burn?


----------



## Woodman37 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks. This is the third winter I've had the woodchuck. I absolutely love it it's a beast. I mainly burn locust, cherry, maple, some ash. That's mostly what's available in my area. This years wood was down for three years so it is wonderful to burn. Haven't really dabbled in coal burning yet I'm trying to save that for when it's really cold.


----------



## MT12157 (Jan 6, 2014)

Daka 521 I installed week before thanksgiving. So far so good with this unit have had some stack temp issues but seems to be fine now after adding a barometric damper.Heats my 2500 sq. non insulted farmhouse no issues even at -10.I ordered it with out a fan and used fan and casing from a burnt out oil furnace I cut in half and matched to the side of the unit. I wish I could have piped it into my return air  but I don't think it would be easy given location. Cleaned 35' exterior chimney yesterday and not much came out which is great considering some wood is seasoned and some not.


----------

